# [REQUEST] Battery mod zip file



## Droidxjay (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay so apparently the uot kitchen and I don't get along, as I cannot seem to get this to download in a zip file after creating my battery icon preference.

So my request is a simple one I believe. All I'm asking is if someone could please submit this and send me the zip file once it's ready. I know I'm supposed to add my framework and system ui apks and have tried to do so but keep getting a data error.

I am running version Unl3ash3d v1.4 and can provide any files that may be needed if someone is willing to take on my request. Normally I'd be able to do this kind of thing on my own but after trying the last 2 days unsuccessfully I've decided to try & turn it over to the professionals.

thank you in advance for any assistance & help anyone may provide with my request. I've attached a photo of the exact version that I want (Version C - Grey Numbers).









Swyped from my DROID BIONIC.


----------



## Droidxjay (Jun 13, 2011)

mods please delete this thread, did not intend to double post and have now posted in the correct area. sorry for the confusion

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidxjay (Jun 13, 2011)

So I guess this actually WAS the appropriate place to post this request. Sorry then for the OTHER post which must have been in the incorrect forum :grin:


----------

